# Coffeereal.co.uk anybody else using them?



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought a couple of bags from them last week and they are both excellent. They seem to roast a bit darker than has bean.

I'm considering a 12 week subscription just to compliment my in my mug sub and just wondered if anybody else had any experience of using them.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Haven't bought from them but from their website they look great.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I used them last time. I bought Fazenda Esperance (Brazilian single origin) and the Holy Moly blend. Holy Moly was a little bit dark for my tastes as espresso, but it made a very good cappuccino. The Brazilian was pretty good. Both took ages to dial in, not sure why. Their website is good, clear and full of useful information. And their service was as sharp as Hasbean's, No complaints at all. I'll buy again from them for sure.

What beans did you buy Scotty?


----------



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

Esperance and the red arrows blend.

Both were excellent.

I found the Esperance had to be ground a lot courser than anything else i've had before. I moved on to the red arrows blend and got a gusher on my first shot. Moved i back down and now getting an nice extraction.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Red arrow blend sounds good. Is postage similar to has bean?


----------



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah its about the same.

They don't charge postage on the subscription either so it seems a good deal at £4.60 a bag. The wife and i go through 2 bags a week so this and inmymug would work perfectly.


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2011)

So far I've tried

Guatemala - Finca Pasajquim - Organic (Lot 1183)

Brazil - Atalaia - Organic Biodynamic Co2 Decaf (Lot 559)

Both were excellent, especially the Atalaia which sadly seems to be out of stock now.

Just placed another order yesterday for:

Sumatra - Takegnon Organic - Swisswater Decaf (Lot 56)

Indonesia - Sumatra - Aceh Tengah Organic (Lot 804)

If they also prove as good I will likely take out a sub


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Would like to order some beans... but they charge 36€ for 1 bag!


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey, Coffeereal has adapted the international prices, so now the shipping is OK.

I tried Perfect Secret and Vertical Break... dunno if I'm doing something wrong, but the coffee is extremely bitter...

In the description mentions "bright fruitness" "berry fruit acidity" ... This makes me looks like







How's possible to get a any trace of acidity from this dark roasts?

Any tips? Anyone tried it?

Thanks.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I forget which blends I tried, but I found exactly the same thing. It was quite a while ago so can't remember if I find a way to eke out any fruit or acidity. Probably just bunged every shot into milk!


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

I think I'm going to email them. It's beyond me how can they put that descriptions. I don't understand it.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Tried a few from them and yes they are a dark roaster, too dark for my tastes. If you like Hasbean then you probably wont like these guys.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I tried their Out to Lunch espresso blend a while back. A classic case of a bean that really does not play nicely with VST baskets. It was a very dark roast and a struggle not to over extract. However, when properly extracted the espresso was not bad (although not really to my taste)


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm a big fan of their decaf blend called salvation. Easily the best decaf I've had yet by a long way. I also have 6am blend (drinking a double shot as I type) and it's magnificent but the vertical break (red arrow) is also on my shelf and is my favourite so far. I find best with 15 or 16g rather than the 18 or more they suggest.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

CamV6 said:


> the vertical break (red arrow) is also on my shelf and is my favourite so far. I find best with 15 or 16g rather than the 18 or more they suggest.


So do you taste toffee and berry fruit acidity as it is writed in the description?

I tasted 6AM, vertical break, perfect secret, holy moly, break neck and gone for lunch... There is not much different to me: zero bean own flavors, just the roast burn flavors and lot of bitterness.

Perhaps this kind of roast will please someone, but not it's not for me definitely.

I post a pic of vertical break beans.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

You should send those back. That's not just a dark roast that is not to your taste, those black spots are a roasting defect from the temperature being too high.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

I know mate. To be honest, I tried to be restrained and polite with my answer.

Those beans are pretty scorched. The rest of blends have the same defect and looks dark and oily. That's what I told to coffeereal guys. They answered me that scorching is not possible because they roast to 231ºC max. and, well, their conclusion was that "maybe my palate is not suited to their roast style"


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Viernes said:


> So do you taste toffee and berry fruit acidity as it is writed in the description?
> 
> ]


Yes, I'd say I do. I'm using 16g in a 15g VST basket pulled for about 25-28 seconds. Nice thick crema of a reddish medium/dark tan colour, heavyish mouth feel. My father in law who is an Italian. and a restauranteur and a coffee aficionado tried it and gave it his seal of approval so I feel a little more comfortable that it's not just my odd taste.

Perhaps I just like dark roasts. I found hasbean roast was a bit light after all. I think this just a case of horses for courses in that we will all have our own views and desires, surely?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I've never had beans with black spots on them and I'd not be too happy if I got some to be honest. Shame their service isn't up to other roasters standards who would happily check them out and refund or replace if necessary. I prefer a lighter to medium roast and won't be trying them unfortunately.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

CamV6 said:


> Perhaps I just like dark roasts. I found hasbean roast was a bit light after all. I think this just a case of horses for courses in that we will all have our own views and desires, surely?


Mmm not really. Surely all people have different tastes, but this not the case. I tried a lot of dark roasts, I tried lot of italian coffee brands (more than 50 actually), I tried a lot of Has Bean hiper-light roasts, and another 3rd wave roasters. This way I tried to accustom my palate to all styles to enjoy all (= more fun) but the roast *must be done right* and the roast of Coffeereal is wrong in my opinion. I drinked some coffee from Union (which I just make an order because I'm run out of coffee because I can't drink the 5 bags I bought from coffeereal) the Revelation and Foundation blends are very dark roasts which I enjoy. You can control the bitterness adjusting the temperature and speed extraction without too much trouble. And gives what is supposed to be a dark roast: Dark chocolate, toffee, maillard flavors, little hints of fruit (Revelation blend) and big mouthfeel.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

I have to say in defense of Coffeereal, they accept to return them the coffee and give me a refund.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Ah apologies if I got the wrong end of the stick. Good stuff on the refund front.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Each to their own. I'm about to order 2 bags of vertical break as I've just finishes my supply of that and the 6am and thoroughly enjoyed both. I must say that the beans I had didn't have any bla k spots


----------



## HappyBunny (Jul 29, 2015)

I have bought from them often. I made German style filter coffee but also espresso. Their Latin Connection espresso beans make one of the best drinks. I made an espresso with my Rancilio Silvia for an Italian restaurant owner and he said, that he can't make a better one in his restaurant. Well, maybe he was just nice. 

I had to switch to decaf for health reasons and I never ever managed to grind their decaf beans. The finest setting was not fine enough. I have stopped using them. But very, very often I remember their Latin Connection espresso beans.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I bought from them in the dim and disbant past and reaLy liked them


----------



## mdizzle1 (Nov 13, 2016)

My favourite cafe uses their 6AM blend which is fantastic, I've just signed up for a 12 bag/3 month subscription of the espresso blends so hopefully my machine will do them justice!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

They used to be my go-to roastery for coffee, but I haven't used them for a while as these days I tend to favour 350g or 500g bags, and they only sell 250g bags.

I really enjoyed their blends, 6am and Holy Moly were my favourites.


----------



## mdizzle1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Out of interest, where do you get yours now?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

mdizzle1 said:


> Out of interest, where do you get yours now?


My go-to these days are Rave, Coffee Compass and Foundry.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

They were me first coffee subscription ever, really enjoyed them.


----------



## mdizzle1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Espresso subscription is going well so far, very easy to dial in and coffee is first class.

Currently enjoying 'Gone for lunch' best espresso I have had in ages!


----------

